# Mid Range AVR, I'm completely lost



## Daniel_S (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello, 
I'm a newbie to this, and I'm setting a new system for my apartment, I've got the speakers and the sub set up, now I'm hunting for a decent receiver, and the more I dig the more confused i get...

I have a large room (approximately 1000 sqft or 100 m²) where I have a side dedicated for the home theatre with a 5.1 system, in the same room, on the opposide side there's an open kitchen/dining area where I placed two ceiling spekers for ambient sound (no TV), the idea is to be able to play either all channels, the home theatre only or only the two in the dining area, here's what I've got so far as speakers:

Home Theatre 5.1 :

L + R	Klipsch R-5800-WII 
C	Klipsch R-5502-W 
Surround	2 x Klipsch R-5650-C 
Subwoofer	Klipsch SW 112

Zone 2:

2 x Boston Acoustics CS460

Looking at AVRs I have trouble deciding between the following ones:

*Denon AVR-X4200W
Onkyo TX-RZ800
Marantz SR6010
Pioneer Elite SC82*

Would all satisfy my requirement of power and zone playing? How would that work in practice for the ones that only seem to have an analog signal for zone2? Do i need another aplifier? The Onkyo seems to have a dedicated set of speaker terminals for zone 2, which I find interesting, but my ignorance might be playing a role here...

Thank you home theatre gurus!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The following comments are strictly personal opinion. First thing I would do is eliminate the Pioneer as it seems to be missing some key features. Bluetooth, wifi, Dolby Atmos/DTS:X would be important to me. After that it gets a little harder to separate the remaining three. I think all three check off your requirements. From there I would look at reliability, ease of use, and room correction software. I'm a little gun shy of Onkyo right now because of the HDMI board issues which I was recently a victim of. Until they show a proven reliability record with QC I would be hesitant. My BIL also has a failed Onkyo which I strongly recommended so there's that. When it comes down to the Denon/Marantz I think it's pretty much a toss up. I recently upgraded to the Marantz sr7010 and couldn't be happier. Both are future proofed with the latest and greatest features. Do you find the aesthetics better on one over the other? Flip a coin?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If I were buying a new AVR in the price range of the Denon and Marantz you listed I don't see a reason to do without WiFi or the immersion codecs either.
Even if you don't plan to use it, if you change your mind later and its not there you are stuck.
I didn't look hard for pricing but these two Pioneers are a closer match to the Denon and Marantz pricing I saw.
Onkyo has never been on my short list so I didn't look for that pricing.
I am using Pioneer right now, but I am not married to the brand.
It really might come down to the one that looks best to you.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pioneer...lack/4201302.p?id=1219706549534&skuId=4201302

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pioneer...lack/7087005.p?id=1219668742668&skuId=7087005


----------

